
Is 3i pulling out of early stage tech startups? - paulsb
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2008/01/21/is-3i-pulling-out-of-early-stage-tech-startups/
======
paulsb
Is there any UK start-ups here? And would they care to say where they got
there funding from?

